
From NeXTSTEP to Cocoa: Erik Buck on the Development of Cocoa and Objective-C - ingve
http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=1353402
======
Apocryphon
Funny this is posted, I just bought a copy of Cocoa Design Patterns yesterday.
Hopefully it's still useful for modern iOS development.

~~~
haimez
Lol, swift.

~~~
Apocryphon
Patterns are patterns, regardless of what language that uses them. Cocoa SDK
shouldn't have changed much between Obj-C and Swift.

------
carloscabanero
David Chisnall is a master too, and a pity that GNUStep and etoileos.com
didn't spread more. NEXTStep could have been Mono, long ago.

------
tedmiston
I had the pleasure of taking two iOS courses led by Erik Buck at Wright State
University ~2012. His background and knowledge of Cocoa and everything
underlying the iOS SDK was so insightful. If you don't happen to be here in
Ohio, then I highly recommend taking a look at his book.

------
acemarke
Weird submission on two levels. I know and have worked with Erik Buck, but the
article is seven years old. Not sure why it would be posted now.

~~~
grzm
Sometimes older articles that are interesting are submitted. Granted, that may
not seem like "News", but can be of interest to the community. As sibling
noted, the title should include an indication of its vintage in these cases.

What was the second level?

~~~
acemarke
That it's an article about a guy I know and have worked with :) (Cue "It's a
Small World"...)

~~~
grzm
Ah! Gotcha. All a matter of perspective :)

------
wwweston
> I expect the forthcoming Mac OS X Snow Leopard to set a new high standard
> for performance on multi-core computers.

Well, that serves as a reminder of (a) the high water mark and (b) the date of
the article. :)

------
anentropic
"I ported a lot of assembly language software originally written for the Atari
ST computer"

<3

------
renownedmedia
[2009]

------
chmaynard
I was looking forward to reading this interview, but I lost interest after he
made this dubious claim: "For $7500 with a student discount, I got a much more
capable NeXT system at a fraction of the price of a Mac II...".

~~~
msbarnett
A /color/ Mac II went for upwards of $10k at launch, and it would be hard to
argue that the NeXT system wasn't significantly more capable. It's a Unix
machine vs a cooperatively multitasking box whose OS you could crash with a
bug in your user-space code. That's _not_ a fun environment to be learning C
in, as a student. Trust me.

~~~
chmaynard
Perhaps, but the entry-level Mac II with a 20 MB drive and monitor cost about
$5500. Which system was more capable is open to debate, but that wasn't my
concern. I was hoping for an objective presentation of facts and observations
about the evolution of what we now call the Cocoa framework, but the interview
started off with a statement about the NeXT system that wasn't quite true.

~~~
coldtea
> _but the interview started off with a statement about the NeXT system that
> wasn 't quite true_

People don't remember any odd detail 20+ years on. But he probably remembered
$7500 NeXT being much more value for money than the $5500 Mac II, and his mind
translated it as "was a fraction of the price", even if it wasn't.

~~~
chmaynard
I guess I was being a little harsh. Forgive me, I've been cranky ever since
the election.

